# Favorite Home-Town Eateries



## brandonmichelt (Apr 28, 2006)

Thought it may be interesting to compile a list of everyone's favorite home-town restaurants, greasy-spoons, etc.

To get it started, here are my St. Louis highlights:

- Best genuine Italian in St. Louis, if you like seafood, the tutto marre (sp?) is a treat. On the right night you may even spot the some of the more infamous members of the Bommarito family. Be prepared for a long wait just about any night of the week, reservations aren't accepted.

- Excellent cafeteria style soul food. Here also, be prepared for an unusually long wait as seating is first come first served. Don't let the wait dissuade you though, the food here will not disappoint.

Crown Candy Kitchen - Best old-world hand-made ice cream in the country IMO. Also, famous for their confections and not a bad place to stop in if you're in the mood for a reuben.

- Still a St. Louis favorite for the best frozen custard in the world!

St. Louis is a great food city, these are just a few highlights, what are yours?


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, if we're talking about "HOME-town" (as in, that place from which we herald)... then in Chickasha, OK, you'd have to try:

*J&W Grill* for their famous grilled onion burgers
*Jake's Rib* - bbq joint - for their massive portions

but if we're referring to our current hometowns, in my case Dallas, then I'd recommend:

Sonny Bryan's for bbq. Teeny tiny little joint in the wrong part of town with old school desks for tables. OMG!
- You won't find this on "Best of Dallas". But it is probably the best steak and italian restaurant in the "neighborhood dining" category that we have here on the lake. It's not quite Trattoria Carlo Franco, but we don't have to do the dishes there, so we really like it! Especially LOVE the filet with cognac reduction! 
Snuffer's for the most hideously fattening cheddar fries you've ever consumed in your life. I personally prefer to make a meal of the chips and beef-queso, with a marinated-chicken caesar. But they're know for their burgers.
is our favorite steak house, but it's no longer exclusive to Dallas, so it doesn't really qualify as a hometown joint, even though I think this was the original.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Jill said:


> ...
> is our favorite steak house, but it's no longer exclusive to Dallas, so it doesn't really qualify as a hometown joint, even though I think this was the original.


My favorite steakhouse in Dallas is also Del Frisco's, and they have even kept their cigar room "unofficially" open.

In Dallas I also like:

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

This week I am in Lafayette, LA. My favorite restaurant here is 

The food is excellent, and so is the piano bar. I will be dining here Thursday evening.

M8


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Can't argue with these STL selections. I'll throw in a few more:

Royal Chinese BBQ on Olive - BBQ, Steamed Chicken, Soy Steamed Chicken... not to mention the off menu specials (just ask).

Wei Hong Baker - Moved further East on Olive into an old movie theatre and expanded the menu to include weekend Dim Sum.

White Cottage (Belleville) - Homemade ice cream and blue gill sandwiches. Does it get any better?

Blueberry Hill (The Loop) - Chuck Berry in the duck room, Schlafly on tap, and a Blue Cheese Cheeseburger. Mmmmm...

Harvest - Predominantly local ingredients, a great All-American wine list (w/o the needless markup), and an ever changing menu. As much as I'd like to try the newer "fine dining" establishments, I keep coming back to Harvest.

Uncle Bills - Does it get any greasier? 



Uomo Di Fretti said:


> Thought it may be interesting to compile a list of everyone's favorite home-town restaurants, greasy-spoons, etc.
> 
> To get it started, here are my St. Louis highlights:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

If we are talking where we were born and raised, I count that as Essex County Ontario, I grew up in cow country there. In the city of Windsor, one needs to check out

It is now in the hands of an English gentleman, it had just re-opened last year under him. The golden age of the "Ditch" was under Sid, mentioned in this article. The fish and chips were the best meal IMO, but it was the ambiance I always went for. It was two blocks from where I lived and to sit in a real rum runner joint always held a special thrill for me.

My adopted town of Tucson, you have to try:

www.elcharrocafe.com

They claim to have invented the chimichanga and their specialty is a carne seca. Have the USA Today Plate, a monster carne seca chimi, named after the paper when they voted this plate one of the country's Top 20 dinners.

For some great southwest cuisine with classical influences, try www.janos.com . It is on the grounds of the Weston La Paloma, a world class resort and the Janos patio overlooks part of the golf course. Nothing better than a cool November Tucson night, the city stretched out below you, and a Janos margarita and dinner plate in front of you


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I love Frontera Grill and Topolobampo (same proprietor). Rick Baylis is an amazing chef. In Wicker Park try the Bongo Room.

https://www.fronterakitchens.com/restaurants/


----------



## jallen013 (Aug 17, 2006)

another dallas suggestion - chamberland's fish market grill and chamberland's steak and chop house are both as good as it gets.

https://www.chamberlainsrestaurant.com/


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

From Dearborn (Detroit metro area)

Miller's Bar - Best cheeseburger around. Honor system, to boot.

BD's Mongolian Barbecue - Outstanding cafeteria-style oriental food.

Buddy's Pizza - Square pizza - Bakes with pepperoni under the cheese.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

pendennis said:


> From Dearborn (Detroit metro area)
> 
> Miller's Bar - Best cheeseburger around. Honor system, to boot.
> 
> ...


I used to really love La Shish but I hear they are closed due to legal problems. The lamb shawarma and the fresh oven bread were out of this world.


----------

